# Oracle Touch - what part is this and is that the problem?



## Tezting (4 mo ago)

Hi,
As many has tried mine does not heat up after descaling.
So took it apart to see if it was the steam boiler was full of gunk and check the three propes (have read this could be the problem).

The kettle was very clean and the propes look fine and clean.
But on small/short prope was full of black sticky something? I think this is not normal? 
What is this part and could this be the problem?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Well well well, what do we have here ? (in red)












Don't recall seeing these in other manufacturers machines.

EDIT :- sorry my bad, forgot to highlight the beasties.


----------



## Tezting (4 mo ago)

I have not added anything


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@Rincewind cable tie


----------

